
Statement from President Donald J. Trump on Standing with Saudi Arabia - jbegley
https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings-statements/statement-president-donald-j-trump-standing-saudi-arabia/
======
alismayilov
In summary, money first! Imagine that a similar crime is done by Iran. What
would be the statement? I think Saudi Arabia does more harm to the world than
Iran. The number of salafist (fundamentalist) is increasing everywhere,
including in my country and the financial support for them comes from Saudia
Arabia.

